# strecken in nürnberg



## kutas (5. April 2004)

Es soll doch irgendwo in zabo was gscheites zum biken geben?!
Ich meine damit nicht irgendwie Tiergarten, sondern zabo.

Wo gibt es sonst noch in nürnberg jute strecken für DDD.

Gruß Kutas


----------



## Altitude (5. April 2004)

1. Funktion "Dieses Forum durchsuchen" nutzen...
2. Zabo-Trails zwischen Tiergarten und Zabo
3. Tread "KleinKanada im Frankenland" lesen...
4. was ist DDD???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kutas (6. April 2004)

sorry aba ich kann kein israelisch. 

1.Chinesisch
2.Beneluxisch
3.Germanisch
4.brasilianisch

zebiszmi sie ruzumieli! 

Ich hab ne gscheite frage gschtelt.


----------



## Altitude (6. April 2004)

kutas schrieb:
			
		

> sorry aba ich kann kein israelisch.
> 
> 1.Chinesisch
> 2.Beneluxisch
> ...



die Amtsprache in Israel ist Hebräisch!

Wie schon geschrieben "Zabo-Trails" zwischen Tiergarten und Zabo...

...Waldmannsheil!


----------



## kutas (6. April 2004)

gehen wir mal davon aus ich stehe direkt am tor vom tiergarten. Wie muss ich jetzt fahren, oder was ist in der nähe?


----------



## Altitude (7. April 2004)

kutas schrieb:
			
		

> gehen wir mal davon aus ich stehe direkt am tor vom tiergarten. Wie muss ich jetzt fahren, oder was ist in der nähe?



Ich hab Dir da mal ne Zeichnung gemacht...

(hoffentlich hilfts)


----------



## Ralfbausa (7. April 2004)

@Altitude

Dann nimm ihn halt einfach mal an die Hand (oder ans Abschleppseil) und zeig führe ihn auf den rechten Pfad....   

Ist schon erschreckend diese Eigeninitiative...



			
				Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab Dir da mal ne Zeichnung gemacht...
> (hoffentlich hilfts)


----------



## Coffee (7. April 2004)

Hlalo,

haben wir hier Sturm? oder warum weht hier so ein Wind????

schade


coffee


----------



## Altitude (7. April 2004)

RalfBDann nimm ihn halt einfach mal an die Hand (oder ans Abschleppseil) und zeig führe ihn auf den rechten Pfad....   schrieb:


> bin ich Kantenklatscher (DDD) oder was????


----------



## Ralfbausa (7. April 2004)

Hast Recht Chefin, sorry.

War ne (kleine) Gemeinheit. SORRY!!!   

BTW, hier ist doch kein Sturm, daheim aufm Dillberg da ist Sturm.   

Ich tät den Alti ja gerne mal rausfordern zum fahren...aber ich blamier mich so ungern...



			
				Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> haben wir hier Sturm? oder warum weht hier so ein Wind????
> schade
> coffee


----------



## Coffee (7. April 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> RalfBDann nimm ihn halt einfach mal an die Hand (oder ans Abschleppseil) und zeig führe ihn auf den rechten Pfad....   schrieb:
> 
> 
> > bin ich Kantenklatscher (DDD) oder was????
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (7. April 2004)

RalfB schrieb:
			
		

> Hast Recht Chefin, sorry.
> 
> War ne (kleine) Gemeinheit. SORRY!!!
> 
> ...



@ Ralf,

es ging mir weniger um Dich, mehr um en Wind schon vorher   


coffee


----------



## Ralfbausa (7. April 2004)

Darf ich (dumm) fragen was DDD heisst???   

Was es ist weiss ich aber wie es ausgeschrieben wird nicht...   

Ausserdem so richtige Kanten gibts doch in Zabo gar net, oder?



			
				Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> Schlecht geschlafen Alti???
> früher warst du das mal.
> Und das Du jetzt keiner mehr bist ist keine rechtfertigung für die etwa missige Antwort. Dann Antworte doch einfach nicht auf solch eine Frage.


----------



## Coffee (7. April 2004)

Dirt
Dual
Downhill   


coffee

P.S. zum runterklatschen gibbt es in Zabo schon ein paar Felsen *gg* und es muss wohl auch in dem einen Waldstück einen Dirtline geben ;-)

coffee


----------



## Altitude (7. April 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> Dirt
> Dual
> Downhill
> 
> ...



Das habe ich hern Kutas schon in meinem ersten Posting in diesem Tread mit meinen "beschränkten" sprachlichen Mitteln versucht Verständlich zu machen...

...Tschuldigung...kommt nicht mehr vor!


----------



## Coffee (7. April 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Funktion "Dieses Forum durchsuchen" nutzen...
> 2. Zabo-Trails zwischen Tiergarten und Zabo
> 3. Tread "KleinKanada im Frankenland" lesen...
> 4. was ist DDD???




@ Alti,

das war Deine Antwort auf seine, ich denke, ernste Frage. Fand sie einem NEuling (er ist seit Feb 2004 angemeldet) gegenüber einfach nicht sehr hilfreich bzw. etwas unfreundlich und sehr knapp. Sorry das ich das so empfunden habe. Ich find es einfach schade.


coffee


----------



## Ralfbausa (7. April 2004)

TSSSS, das wird er schon verstehen...
...warst Du net aus Fürth???     

------

Dann sag ich schonmal gleich 'Entschuldigung' bevor ich wieder Mecker von Coffee bekomm. Ich konnte es mir aber net verkneifen...   
(Ihr düft mich dann beim näxten Pizzaplauer schlagen...)



			
				Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> ...mit meinen "beschränkten" sprachlichen Mitteln versucht Verständlich zu machen...
> ...Tschuldigung...kommt nicht mehr vor!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (7. April 2004)

@ Ralf,

ich will nich mäcker   machen. Ist mir eben nur aufgefallen und ich habs halt gleich gesagt ;-) Denke das ist besser als in sich reinfressen oder? Wir wollen hier doch ein schönes Klima haben   

Also nix für ungut


coffee


----------



## Altitude (7. April 2004)

Coffee Wir wollen hier doch ein schönes Klima haben  :bier: 

Also nix für ungut


coffee[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Hiermit entschuldige ich mich für die kommunikative Verstimmung, die ich verusrsacht habe...ich werd mich wieder benehmen...Versprochen!
> 
> ...seitdem der Techniker das Forum verlassen hat, fühl ich mich so unterfordert....


----------



## Ralfbausa (7. April 2004)

Tja nun, beim Thema Pizza bin ich eher für 





			
				Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> reinfressen


.

Ansonsten gebe ich Dir Recht...
Thema Klima, zumindest ist das Klima hier besser als draussen. Bist Du heute schonmal vor der Tür gewesen....das nenn ich Frühling  :kotz: 

Hoffe es wird bald besser...  



			
				Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> @ Ralf,
> ich will nich mäcker   machen. Ist mir eben nur aufgefallen und ich habs halt gleich gesagt ;-) Denke das ist besser als in sich reinfressen oder? Wir wollen hier doch ein schönes Klima haben
> Also nix für ungut
> coffee


----------



## Coffee (7. April 2004)

dannwär das ja geklärt, und ihr könnt euch sofort ür den nächsten Pizzaplauder anmelden ;-)) Thread habe ich gerade eröffnet   

@ Alti,

wieso ist der Techniker aus dem forum? doch nciht etwa wegen dir   

@ ralf,

ich war heute schon mehrfach draussen, aber freude war es keine, mir sind ohne socken fast die zehen abgefrohren *lach*

coffee


----------



## Ralfbausa (7. April 2004)

Der Technigger is wech???    Da habe ich wohl was verpasst...

Aba ich könnt Dich ja zu nem verbalen Zweikampf rausfordern wenn ich schon auf dem Bike keine Chance net habe tu....



			
				Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> ...seitdem der Techniker das Forum verlassen hat, fühl ich mich so unterfordert....


----------



## Altitude (7. April 2004)

[email protected] Alti schrieb:


> Nein, aber er macht sich doch ziemlich rar in der letzten Zeit...ich bin aber Unschuldig!!!


----------



## Coffee (7. April 2004)

@ alti,
stimmt, ist mir auch aufgefallen. Vielleicht ist er mit seinem Linux so beschäftigt???


Grüßle coffee


----------



## Altitude (7. April 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> @ alti,
> stimmt, ist mir auch aufgefallen. Vielleicht ist er mit seinem Linux so beschäftigt???
> 
> 
> Grüßle coffee


..des wär Ihm  mit MAC OS X nicht passiert...

Andres Thema:

"Zeigt doch mal die möpse " in der Signatur von Kutas find schon etwas arg Frauenfeindlich und Provokant...oder??


----------



## Frazer (7. April 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> Schlecht geschlafen Alti???



Ich hätt ja eher gefragt, ob er die Nacht auf der Couch schlafen musste   

 

Aber ich halt mich da wohl lieber raus, nicht, dass ich aufm Bike scho kaum a Chance hätt, aber so rein verbal könnte mir dann in ner dunklen Ecke im Fürther Stadtwald köperliche Gewalt angedroht werden   

... oder ich bekomm doch noch nen Aufkleber anonymerweise an mein Auto gepappt   

Zur Signatur von Kutas:
Finds ja immer schön, wenn sich neue Leute anmelden, aber so frauenfeindlich Statements kann ich leider nicht unterstützen   

@Mama
des war etz kein rumgeschleime   

Grüße
der Forums-"Murrat"


----------



## Ralfbausa (7. April 2004)

Männers,
...der Gedanke verdirbt das Wort.

Schonmal drangedacht, vielleicht ist Kutas nur Hundezüchter???   



			
				Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hätt ja eher gefragt, ob er die Nacht auf der Couch schlafen musste
> 
> Aber ich halt mich da wohl lieber raus, nicht, dass ich aufm Bike scho kaum a Chance hätt, aber so rein verbal könnte mir dann in ner dunklen Ecke im Fürther Stadtwald köperliche Gewalt angedroht werden
> ... oder ich bekomm doch noch nen Aufkleber anonymerweise an mein Auto gepappt
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frazer (7. April 2004)

Soweit reichts dann mit meinem jugendlichen Leichtsinn net


----------



## kutas (7. April 2004)

Hundezüchter? Ich züchte chickens.

Jetzt mal ernst und euren lustigen spaß beiseite.
Ich suche das http://www.zabo-trails.de/

Unter zabo versteh ich irgendwo bei mögeldorf tiergarten usw. doch wo ist das oben angegebene. 

Danke im voraus.


----------



## Altitude (7. April 2004)

kutas schrieb:
			
		

> Hundezüchter? Ich züchte chickens.
> 
> Jetzt mal ernst und euren lustigen spaß beiseite.
> Ich suche das http://www.zabo-trails.de/
> ...



Wenn Du auf die erste Seite dieses Thread kuckst...da hab ich Dir extra ne Karte eingebunden!!!


----------



## kutas (7. April 2004)

Achso des ist da!  
Da fahre ich immer dran vorbei wenn ich von schmausi heimfahre. UPS!  

Naja ist es schwer in dem wald die rampen zu finden?


----------



## Coffee (8. April 2004)

@ kuta,


zu Deiner Sig.


hol Dir doch welche   








coffee


----------



## Ralfbausa (8. April 2004)

@Coffee

Bravo! Bravo!   

Das gefällt mir.     



			
				Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> @ kuta,
> zu Deiner Sig.
> hol Dir doch welche
> 
> ...


----------



## kutas (8. April 2004)

weil hier grad so ne feine atmospähre entstanden ist, stelle ich doch einfach noch ne frage. 

Naja also ich da so n problem, mein steuersatz wackelt immer nach der kleinsten vorderradbremsung oder nem kleinen drop. Also ziehe ich ihn nach und es wiederholt sich immer wieder.

Jetzt hab ich vor mir ein fsa the pig dh pro zu kaufen. ABER wo finde ich in nürnberg nen gscheiten typen der mir dass billig macht?

gruß kutas


----------



## Coffee (9. April 2004)

Hi,


also kauf Dir das Ding (sprich Steuersatz) sei lieb zu "Mutti" und komm zu der Frau mit den Möpsen. Die hat so einpresswerkzeug da ;-) Und macht dir das betimmt *grins*Aber nur wenn Du brav "bitte bitte" sagst.

Grüße coffee

P.S. jetzt willst Du sicher wissen wer die "Mutti" mit den Möpsen ist


----------



## kutas (9. April 2004)

deine mama! scherz *grins*  

Komm coffee sag scho, du hast bestimmt geile conection für mich.

gruß ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (9. April 2004)

> deine mama! scherz *grins*
> 
> Komm coffee sag scho, du hast bestimmt geile conection für mich.



Rofl, ich schmeiß mich wech     

Gruß Showman


----------



## Coffee (9. April 2004)

kutas schrieb:
			
		

> deine mama! scherz *grins*
> 
> Komm coffee sag scho, du hast bestimmt geile conection für mich.
> 
> gruß ich




soll ich die Dame mal fragen? Aber nur wenn Du ihr nciht zu arg auf die Möpse beim montieren guggst ja   das musst Du versprechen   


coffee


----------



## kutas (9. April 2004)

Indianerehrenwort coffee!
Ich werde auch ganz doll lieb zu der dame sein.  

Wieviel sollt dass fsa the pig dh pro max. kosten? für 25 mit versand bekomme ich es, aba ich hätte er gern noch nen schuss billiger. Wäre dass real oder nicht?

gruß ich  

P.S. Ich hab mich jetzt bei zabo umgeschaut. Irgendwie hatten mein freund und ich den drang dazu des dort aufgebaute zu zerstören. Naja jetzt sieht es dort nicht mehr so aus wie es mal war. Also viel spaß bikerkumpels.


----------



## Coffee (9. April 2004)

@ Kutas,

ähmmm, hab ich das grade richtig gelesen? Du hast da was kaputt gemacht? absichtlich? wieso dass denn? Bite um aufklärung


coffee


----------



## kutas (9. April 2004)

Naja also .... 
... ach kschmarie.  

Sorry dass ich euch bzw. dich "erschreckt" hab. Nein ich hab wirklich nichts gemacht, kannst ja selber nachschauen. Ich baue ja selber auch. Ich gehöre zu den etwas lustigereren bikern und hab wahrscheinlich nen schlechten scherz gemacht. 

nochmals sorry. Und falls dass nicht helfen sollte gemma eine   und für danach  

kannst mir vielleicht trotzdem auf meine fragen antworten?!

gruß ich


----------



## Coffee (9. April 2004)

morgen, ich geh jetzt TV gucken ;-)

coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kutas (9. April 2004)

Alles klar alder, mach des.

Viel spaß 

gruß ich


----------



## tooku (9. April 2004)

hihi ich glaube er checkts nicht


----------



## Bateman (9. April 2004)

kutas schrieb:
			
		

> Ich gehöre zu den etwas lustigereren bikern und hab wahrscheinlich nen schlechten scherz gemacht.




Tust Du mir bitte einen Gefallen ???
werde ein ernster Biker...

und wenn DU jetzt den Thread nochmal durchliest und immernoch nicht peilst was Dir Coffe sagen will dann rauch lieber weniger 

Bateman


----------



## kutas (9. April 2004)

1. Ich rauch nichts
2. Ich wollte wirklich niemanden durch meinen "schei*" thread verletzen.
3. ich denke mal herr. coffee wollte mir damit sagen dass er 
   1. fernsehen schauen wollte/will
   2. kein bock mehr auf mich hat und geht.

und schließlich 4tens. wyluzuj sie!

gruß ich


----------



## Bateman (9. April 2004)

also 1. hast DU mit dem rauchen angefangen, und zweitens gebe ich dir jetzt ne  ganz heissen Tip...

Coffee kommt mehr nach dem Avatar als nach deiner Einschätzung...

denk mal drüber nach...

Bateman


----------



## tooku (9. April 2004)

naja, ich glaube da muss ich uns männer an dieser stelle aber mal verteidigen, es kann einfach ab und zu vorkommen, dass ein subtiles angebot missverstanden wird, und man den zaunpfahl weglegen und einen ganzen zaun zum winken nehmen sollte . 

viel glück euch beiden @ coffee und kutas


----------



## blacksurf (9. April 2004)

Ich packs nimmer ...rofl..
kutas du bist der überchecker.....lol

blacksurf


----------



## kutas (9. April 2004)

Avatar?

Also wir machen des jetzt ganz einfach.

Jeder einfach absolut jeder der etwas gegen mich einzuwenden hat, schreibt.
Ich bin schei**, dann schreib
Du findest mich blöd, dann schreib
Dir passt nicht mein maul, dann schreib

gruß ich


----------



## Bateman (9. April 2004)

hat nix mit dir zu tun, Du stellst dich nur ziemlich an...

ein Avatar is das Benutzerbild, deines is Monty Burns...

und nu weiter überlegen...

Bateman


----------



## phatlizard (9. April 2004)

Der thread gehört eingrahmt ... !

Coffee Du solltest Grundschulpädagogik studieren, wer mit so einer Bande hier fertig wird der ist zu grösserem berufen!

phaty
Immer auf der Alti-Seite!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tooku (9. April 2004)

ich kann nicht mehr... oh man das ist zum brüllen,

@ alle, nichts sagen, coffee soll ihn selber aufklären


----------



## kutas (9. April 2004)

leute oder soll ich sagen freaks ihr macht mir angst.

Also nochmal und wenns sein muss auch zum siebten mal ich hab nix kaputt gemacht und werde es wahrscheinlich, nein nie machen.

Ach übrigens ich wurde schon aufgeklärt, in Englisch. Ort vor Zeit.

Wenn ihr euch nicht traut mir zu sagen dass ich hmhm... bin dann schickt mir mail. Freue mich immer wieder über neue post.

gruß ich


----------



## oBATMANo (10. April 2004)

Ich glaub ich sollt hier doch heimischer werden.
Is ja richtig unterhaltsam hier.

  prost


----------



## Beelzebub (10. April 2004)

kaum bin ich mal nicht so present wie sonst wirds hier spaßig  

wenn ich mir das so durchlese kann ich nur sagen.....

coffee kleb mal dem kutas gleich ein minus ins muttiheft


----------



## Coffee (10. April 2004)

kutas schrieb:
			
		

> Alles klar alder, mach des.
> 
> Viel spaß
> 
> gruß ich




 alder? also damit bin ich nicht einverstanden.   

bezüglich meines Postings "ich geh jetzt TV gucken" war ich wirklich am sprung den PC runter zu fahren. deshalb nur kurz gestern abend. so heute bin ich frisch kultiviert   und kläre mal auf, oder soll ich noch warten   

Also *kutas* spitz mal leine löffel (neudeutsch Ohren)

Links neben diesem Feld, wo ich gerade shreibe, erscheint, wenn du es liest so ein Bildchen. Dieses Bildchen nennt man AVATAR. So guck mal rüber......

..und was haste gesehen? nen Tier?, nen Schrank? nen Sessel? ein Telefon vielleicht? oder ne Putzfrau?

..ok, also Du siehst da ach ne Ptzfrau. Das ist schonmal sehr gut. Ok, dann weiter. Jetzt les mal alle postings dieses Threads nochmal ganz langsam und in Ruhe durch.....

....fertig?


...ok, dann weiter. Jetzt sollten alle ragen geklärt sein. Sonst muss "Mutti" doch wieder schimpfen. Und dann gibbet auch keinen eingepressten Steuersatz von "Mutti"

Übrigens. bezgl. des Steuersatze. Besorgen musst Du diesen selbst. Wegerm einpressen/einbauen hab ich geklärt   


P.S. bezüglich deines zerstörungssherzes, der war wirklich schlecht. sehr schlecht. sowas lass mal lieber bleiben in zukunft.

Grüße coffee


----------



## kutas (10. April 2004)

Ok coffee! 
Ich bin wieder normal. 
Doch was soll ich jetzt machenFRAGEZEICHEN

Des mit dem "alder" solltest nicht so krass nehmen. Mich haben auch schon Moderatoren so genannt.

gruß ich


----------



## Coffee (10. April 2004)

@ kutas,

bist Du meinen Anweisungen oben gefolgt? wenn ja zu welchem Ergebnis bist Du gekommen?

coffee


----------



## phatlizard (10. April 2004)

Jetzt wo alle wieder normal sind - können wir bitte endlich Möpse sehen???


----------



## Coffee (10. April 2004)

@ Phaty,

ok, extra für Dich   








coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kutas (10. April 2004)

Kannst du es mir vielleicht bitte sagen?

@phatlizard:


----------



## Coffee (10. April 2004)

@ Kutas,

was verstehst Du an der oberen Ausführung nicht?

Eine einfache frage hätte ich noch. Lesen und schreiben kannst Du ja. Radfahren scheinbar auch. Wie alt bist Du??

coffee


----------



## kutas (10. April 2004)

Was schätzt du denn? Oder wie stell ich mich an?

gruß ich


----------



## Coffee (10. April 2004)

hey Kutas, 

bevor du mit einer Gegenfrage antwortest, solltest Du erstmal eine von meinen bisher gestellten Fragen antworten. Also entweder du sagt es jetzt. Oder ich geb auf.


coffee


----------



## phatlizard (10. April 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> @ Kutas,
> 
> was verstehst Du an der oberen Ausführung nicht?
> 
> ...



 



			
				Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> Hlalo,
> 
> haben wir hier Sturm? oder warum weht hier so ein Wind????
> 
> ...



 

Siehste Coffee hättest Du mal Altis Instinkten trauen sollen ... der riecht die Jungs 200 Meilen gegen den Wind ...

Übrigens klasse Titten, aber Du könntest Dich mal wieder rasieren ...!

phaty


----------



## phatlizard (10. April 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> Also entweder du sagt es jetzt. Oder ich geb auf.
> 
> 
> coffee



Nix da ... diese Demonstration menschlicher Intelligenz darf nicht sterben ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (10. April 2004)

@ Phaty,

jupp, da hat mich mal wieder mein einer Instinkt versagt und der andere oberhand gewonnen   

coffee

P.S. stimmt ha ich heute früh gemacht, ganz frisch, dank doppelklinge


----------



## phatlizard (10. April 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. stimmt ha ich heute früh gemacht, ganz frisch, dank doppelklinge



Ich nehm ja nur noch die Dreifachen von VENUS ...


----------



## kutas (10. April 2004)

So jetzt will ich s wissen, was hab ich falsch gemacht?


gruß ich


----------



## Coffee (10. April 2004)

@ Kutas,

NEIN.

Aber warum Antwortest Du nciht auf meine Frage. sondern stellt eine Gegenfrage? Also nochmal. Wie alt bist Du?


coffee


----------



## phatlizard (10. April 2004)

Kutas mein Tipp so von Mann zu Junge wäre ja: hör auf zu posten sonst reitest Du Dich immer Tiefer in die Schei$$e rein - allerdings liest schon halb Deutschland mit und wir machen uns nass vor lachen .... also mach ruhig weiter so!

 

phaty


----------



## Coffee (10. April 2004)

@ Kutas,

ok ich schätz mal du bist so um die 20. Stimmt das?


P.S. das Angebot mit dem Steuersatz einpressen steht noch. Noch interesse?


coffee


----------



## phatlizard (10. April 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> ok ich schätz mal du bist so um die 20. Stimmt das?



Aber nur in Hundejahren!

Coffee lädst Du Dir wieder knackige Jungs in Deine dunkle Werkstatt ein? Du schlimmer Finger ...

phaty


----------



## Coffee (10. April 2004)

@ Kutas,

bist noch da? also was ist jetzt mit dem Steuersatz einpressen?


coffee


----------



## Altitude (10. April 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. das Angebot mit dem Steuersatz einpressen steht noch. Noch interesse?
> 
> 
> coffee



Greif zu mien Jung...

so ein Angebot macht se nicht jeden....

...außerdem kenn ich Keine, die so "gefühlvoll" nen Steuersatz einpresst wie unsere coffee...


----------



## phatlizard (10. April 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> Greif zu mien Jung...
> 
> so ein Angebot macht se nicht jeden....
> 
> ...außerdem kenn ich Keine, die so "gefühlvoll" nen Steuersatz einpresst wie unsere coffee...



Alti hat Dir der Mecklenburgische Steppenwind das Kleinhirn rausgeblasen? Jetzt weiss der Junge plötzlich mit wem er es zu tun hat ... obwohl so wie er sich bisher angestellt hat, überliest er das auch ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacksurf (10. April 2004)

@coffee

..ich schmeiss mich immernoch weg...
der wink mit der zaunlatte, nein würde sagen mit der kompletten
betonmauer hat nix genützt...
 

Ich hoffe er hat mehr in den Beinen  


lol
blacksurf


----------



## Coffee (10. April 2004)

Hallo ;-)

@ Kutas,

also,ich hoffe Du liest das hier    zur Aufklärung. Coffee, also ich, bin kein "Kerl" ich bin "Mutti" und ich würde Dir wirklich den Steuersatz einpressen, wenn Du ihn mitbringst. 

So jetzt liegt die Entscheidung alleine bei Dir.

Grüße coffee


----------



## tooku (10. April 2004)

ich glaub das war alles zu viel für ihn, der braucht erstmal ne therapie


----------



## Coffee (10. April 2004)

@ tooku,

wieso, ich war doch nett, hilfsbereit und sehr geduldig   

coffee


----------



## kutas (10. April 2004)

therapie?
Ich war einkaufen!

@coffee: wo wohnst du denn? Ich hab leider noch KEIN führerschein.

gruß ich


----------



## kutas (10. April 2004)

KEIN führerschein....
.... und kann deshalb nicht sooooooooooooooooo weit fahren.


----------



## phatlizard (10. April 2004)

kutas schrieb:
			
		

> KEIN führerschein....
> .... und kann deshalb nicht sooooooooooooooooo weit fahren.



Da gibt es nur ein adäquates Fortbewegungsmittel ...


----------



## kutas (10. April 2004)

ooooooooooooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhh!  
Wenn du schon so lustig bist erkläre mir doch dann wie ich mein fahrrad transportieren soll.

Wahrscheinlich einfach in der hand halten, stimmts?!

gruß ich


----------



## phatlizard (10. April 2004)

kutas schrieb:
			
		

> ooooooooooooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhh!
> Wenn du schon so lustig bist erkläre mir doch dann wie ich mein fahrrad transportieren soll.



Per UPS vorausschicken???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kutas (10. April 2004)

Wenn du mir 10â¬ gibst.  

gruÃ ich


----------



## phatlizard (10. April 2004)

kutas schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du mir 10 gibst.
> 
> gruß ich



Wenn Du uns nur versprichst, dass dieser Thread am Leben gehalten wird, bin ich mir sicher, dass von den Zuschauern bei einer Sammlung mindestens die 10 zusammenkommen ... !

phaty


----------



## Coffee (11. April 2004)

kutas schrieb:
			
		

> KEIN führerschein....
> .... und kann deshalb nicht sooooooooooooooooo weit fahren.




ähmm, Du hast doch ein Rad???? und an diesem Rad wollen wir doch eh de Steuersatz erneuern, komm doch einfach mit DEM Rad ;-)


P.S. wohne auch in Nürnberg


coffee


----------



## kutas (11. April 2004)

nürnber oder fürth wären kein problem

mit nicht soooo weit meinte ich eher erlangen oder sowas.

gruß ich


----------



## Coffee (11. April 2004)

ok, dann hätten wir das zumindest geklärt.

und wie gehts nun weiter?


coffee


----------



## kutas (11. April 2004)

also ich müsste den steuersatz erstmal bestellen. Bei poison bekomm ich ihn bis jetzt am billigsten für 25 Euronen mit versand. 

Und jetzt nochmal meine frage ist so ein preis in Ordnung oder sollte ich lieber auf bessere angebote warten.

gruß ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (11. April 2004)

hi,

umsonst wirst du ihn wohl niergends bekommen. also würde ich durchaus dort zuschlagen. hast ja schon bei anderen verglichen. und wenn er da am günstigsten ist bestelle ihn dort.

coffee


----------



## kutas (11. April 2004)

ist der preis für den steuersatz in Ordnung?

gruß ich


----------



## showman (11. April 2004)

Absolut in Ordnung. Kaufen und ab zu Mama.

Gruß Showman


----------



## kutas (11. April 2004)

.... ein schock der mich voll getroffen hat. Die ....... bei poison-bikes verkaufen ihn jetzt fÃ¼r 30â¬.  . Wieso hab ich nur so lang gezÃ¶gert.  . Was soll ich jetzt tun? 

ABER kann es sein dass ich gar kein steuersatz brauche? Woran kann ich sehen dass ich eine neuen brauche? Denn irgendwas brauche ich er wackelt nach einer LEICHTEN fahrt ca.15km ganz locker durch die gegend getourt vollepulle.

helft mir!

gruÃ ich


----------



## showman (11. April 2004)

Dann fährst du auch zu Mama, die guggt sich das an und dann wirst schon sehen was sie sagt. Schau mal da: www.bikecomponents.de

Gruß Showman

PS: Wennst Mama ein paar Blumen mitbringst besorgt sie ihn dir vielleicht.

Oder Mama???


----------



## kutas (11. April 2004)

Bei bikecomponents kostet er sogar 40â¬. 

WeiÃ mama wo mann einen gÃ¼nstig bekommt?

gruÃ ich


----------



## oBATMANo (11. April 2004)

Wenn sich der Steuersatz lockert rutsch lediglich die Kralle durch.
Klopf se nochmal richtig rein und zieh se dann ordentlich fest und wieder etwa ne halbe Umdrehung zurück.

Wennst noch ne alte Kralle rumfliegen hast und immer noch Probleme hast, klopf die mit rein. Wirst aber wahrscheinlich ne längere Schraube brauchen --> OBI

Oder kauf Dir für viel Geld nen Azonic Headlock.

Manche habe ihre Kralle auch schon mit Schraubensicherung zum verweilen an ihrem erdachten Platz gebracht.

Vorbau lockern, Gabel runterdrücken, unter Druck Kralle festziehen und dann Vorbau festziehen.


----------



## kutas (11. April 2004)

ich hab schon alles auf gemacht und so zugedreht dass ich angst hatte dass sich die schraube überdreht. Hat dann auch ungefähr nen tag gutes biken gehalten, aba danach war wieder knock out für den steuersatz und er wackelte wieder prächtig. 

Headlock. Ich hab gehört man bekommt eine schon für nen zwani

wenn ich mir nen neuen steuersatz kaufe brauch ich dann einen headlock?

gruß ich


----------



## oBATMANo (11. April 2004)

Nen kaputten Steuersatzt merkst daran, dass er nicht mehr sauber läuft.
Ähnlich wennst ihn zu fest geknallt hast.

Das lockern kommt von durchrutschen der Kralle.
Am besten Kralle nach unten rausklopfen und nochmal reintreiben. Aber nicht wieder in der gleichen Position.

Headlock brauch ich nur zum DHfahren, da sich da die Kralle durchs ständige gerüttel sehr schnell löst. Hat nix mit altem oder neuen Steuersatz zu tun.
Aber eigentlich auch nur, da man selten Werkzeug auf ner DH-Strecke zur Hand hat und es halt nicht grad gesund ist mit lockerem Steuersatz bis unten weiter zu fahren und die Stöße da nun etwas gröber sind als auf ner normalen Tour.


----------



## Coffee (12. April 2004)

Hi,

könnt sein das "Mutti" noch ne neue Kralle im Keller liegen hat. vielleicht könnte man es damit erstmal versuchen. Das lockern kann echt fast nur daran liegen. also schwing dich auf Dein bike, und tret zur "mutti"


Grüßle coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kutas (12. April 2004)

hi!

Ok, aber was ist n eigentlich ne kralle? Dauernd lese ich es aba ich hab keinen dunzt.


----------



## Coffee (12. April 2004)

@ kutas,

mal ne wirklich ernste Frage. Wie lange fährst Du schon bike bzw beschäftigst Dich damit? Wie alt bist Du?

Ich würde dir wirklich helfen. Aber ich komm mir langsam bissle verarscht vor. Also wenn Du es ernst meinst dann sags.


P.S. kralle ist das teil in der Gabel was dazu dient dein Steuersatzspiel einzustellen. ist diese Locker oder zu weit oben funzt sie nciht richtig.

coffee


----------



## Altitude (12. April 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde dir wirklich helfen. Aber ich komm mir langsam bissle verarscht vor.



Aber dieses Mal bin ich wirklich unschuldig...

...ich hab gerade eien Wahlhysterie in der Ostsee ausgelößt...und das trotz Trockenanzug und Surfbrett...ich war mindestens 10 Min ohne Unterbrechung auf dem Brett gestanden *solz*...und die Moral von der Geschicht...ich bleib lieber auf dem Bike...

Grüße aus dem Nordostdeutschen Besitzungen 

P.S. Scheiss 56k-Modem!!!


----------



## NWD (12. April 2004)

eigentlich ist die kralle doch nur zum festziehen bzw. einstellen des steuersatzes. wenn der vorbau dann festgeschraubt ist könnte man das ganze auch ohne aheadkappe und kralle fahren.

wir hatten heute ne ähnliche diskussion und jemand is komplett ohne gefahren, und es scheint zu funktionieren.

ich hoffe noch mehr verwirrung gestiftet zu haben!


----------



## Coffee (13. April 2004)

@ NWD,

klaro Du hast recht, aber da sich Kutas 0 auskennt, und bis ich ihm jetzt erläre wie er alles richtig einstellt und montiert, guck ich mir das lieber mal live an ;-)) Denn mit nur erklären virtuell am PC ist es hier glaub ich nicht getan.

Grüße coffee


----------



## kutas (13. April 2004)

Also moment mal mädels,

Ich kenn mich aus. Immerhin hab ich meine gebrauchtes rad das voll am ende war wieder fahrbar gemacht. sprich: Neue Räder, Innenlager, Bremsen, usw.  

@coffee: Des mit Freitag kann und wird laufen, denk ich ma.   

Musst mir halt nur mal dein genauen wohnort und den geldbetrag den ich dir dann schulde rüberfaxen.

gruß ich  

P.S. Des mit den bildern hat nicht so ganz funktioniert. Weil der andere computer irgendwelche filme gschoben hat. Und auf meinem hab ich kann usb.


----------



## NWD (13. April 2004)

@coffee
wenn ich mir den thread hier durchlese dann versteh ich dich voll und ganz.  
allerdings wirst du uns im forum damit verdammt lustige technikdiskussionen vorenthalten, aber du kannst uns ja vom "treffen der generationen" (wenn ich das mal so sagen darf) berichten.  

bis dann, und viel spass


----------



## kutas (13. April 2004)

@NWD: Kannst du dass mal n bisschen genauer sagen ein paar hier im forum verstehen deinen letzten thread nicht.

gruß ich


----------



## NWD (13. April 2004)

wer hier im forum versteht den beitrag nicht und vor allem was genau daran versteht er nicht. mein gesülze war auf den kompletten thread bezogen und nicht auf deinen vorangehenden beitrag.  

und du hast doch auch gesagt dass du zu den lustigeren bikern gehörst, deswegen meinte ich es wird bestimmt lustig.   

hoffe alles aufgeklärt zu haben  
nebenbei: smilies sind ne feine sache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kutas (13. April 2004)

Dazu sag ich nur eins...
....smileys sind lustig, sie bringen mich immer wieder zum lachen     .

und des ist der lusigste  <<<<<<<<<<ist der neu? der smiley ist ja der wahnsinn.

gruß ich    

p.s. @coffee: kannst du vielleicht mal versuchen morgen abends on zu sein?! 20-21 uhr.    falls du verstehst was ich meine  .


----------



## Coffee (14. April 2004)

@ NWD 

  es wird LIVE Bilder geben   

@ Kutas,

heute abend bin ch am Voksfest HAX´N essen. Also sicher NICHT on. Ich bin meist den ganzen Tag online. Da Du ja ferien hast, wäre es einfacher du schlatest deinen PC da mal ein   Notfalls schickste mir über icq oder ne Nachricht über PM.

Hab dich freitag eingeplant.


Grüß coffee


----------



## kutas (14. April 2004)

@coffee: kann es sein dass du bei icq net on bist. ich schreib und schreib und du lässt nix hören.

gruß ich


----------



## kutas (14. April 2004)

ich bin fast immer ab 16 im net. wenn du angst vor gefährlichen wesen    hast die hier deine addresse ausnutzen könnten, dann schick sie @: [email protected] .  

Also dann bis freitag   

grüsla ich  

p.s. ist der nicht hamma mäßig >>>  ?  :


----------



## Beelzebub (14. April 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> es wird LIVE Bilder geben
> 
> Grüß coffee




juuhuuuuuuu fotostory von und mit coffee mit dem titel "coffee,kutas und der verflixte steuersatz"


----------



## Bateman (14. April 2004)

@kutas
dass Du dich fei artig aufführst und brav Blümelein mitbringst, wenn Dir schon ne Lady dein Bike richtet...

und in einem muss ich dir recht geben...der Smilie is wirklich weltklasse, amgeilsten find ich wenn die Fäuste kommen...LOL...

BAteman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kutas (14. April 2004)

stimmt @batemann: des find ich auch ultra. und deshalb  . 

achja eins versteh ich nicht ganz. coffee wird ja gern mal mutti genannt und nun lady  

hab ich irgendwas verpasst?

gruß ich


----------



## Adönis (15. April 2004)

Was muss ich da gerade lesen?
kündigt sich da bei kutas gerade ein klicken im Kopf an??? Ich glaube wenn er sich ganz arg anstrengt kommt er heute schon auf eine Entdeckung die er sonst erst am Freitag gemacht hätte. Im diesen Sinne: Auf die Möpse   !!!


----------



## Bateman (15. April 2004)

@kutas
also sach ma, bist Du echt so behämmert oder stehst Du nur brutalst auf der Leitung ???
Ich fass es nicht, ich dachte das wäre endlich klar und kommt wieder so ein Hammer von Dir...
Zähl doch einfach mal eins und eins zusammen...Du musst nicht multiplizieren, auch nicht Wurzel ziehen und erst recht keine Logarhitmen bilden..einfaches logisches Denken...

Bateman


----------



## Coffee (15. April 2004)

hallöchen     ,

 ihr macht mich noch feddich *lach*

@ Kutas, gestern nach 16 Uhr bin ich nicht online gewesen und heute werde ich nach 16 uhr auch nicht online sein. also beweg deinen Popo mal früher an den PC ;-))

Und "mama oder mutti" dürfen mich nur die nenne, die mich schon länger kennen. du also noch nicht  

@ denn rest,

ich liebe den frühen morgen, wenn man frisch kultiviert an dn PC kommt, in ON klickt und einem dann sofort ein lächeln auf das Gesicht gezaubert wird    danke jungs.


Grüße coffee


----------



## Beelzebub (15. April 2004)

muss dich dann kutas mit "eminenz, regierung oder chefin" anreden??


----------



## nutallabrot (15. April 2004)

muhhaahaha, ich schmeiss mich wech! Das ist der beste Thread seit langem!!!


----------



## kutas (15. April 2004)

wat? jetzt habt ihr mich verwirrt.  

jetzt hatte ich es fast gehabt und dann kam coffee und hat mich wieder verwirrt.   

@coffee: jetzt hast du mir ja immer noch keine e-mail geschrieben mit deiner add., also ich spring dann morgen mal ganz kurz nei aber nur um die add zu checken. muss dann nämlich gleich wieder abhauen.

also nochmal: [email protected]

gruß ich   

p.s. ich kann es einfach nicht lassen    .


----------



## Coffee (15. April 2004)

@ kutas,

ich hoffe Du benimmst Dich morgen wenn Du kommst ordentlich. Denn wenn Du nach Deiner Mailaddi kommst, muss ich Dich im Garten sthen lassen *nasezuhalte*

Also Mail ist an Dich unterwegs. Und bittekommt um 16.30 UHR


Bitte Danke


coffee


----------



## Beelzebub (15. April 2004)

mist da bin ich noch arbeiten sonst würd ich ja zugern auf nen leckeren cappu vorbeischneien   aber es gibt ja bilder


----------



## Coffee (16. April 2004)

Hallo,

tja, wir haben jetzt 1645 Uhr und noch kein Kutas in Sicht!!!! was sagt uns das?

Schade, ich habe mir extra die Zeit genommen und der Herr kommt einfach nicht. Echt panne sowas.


coffee leicht verärgert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oBATMANo (16. April 2004)

Schau mal aus dem Fenster. Vielleicht irrt da irgend ein armer kleiner Kerl durch die Gegend


----------



## blacksurf (16. April 2004)

na toll...  
so ein schlingl...la cheffe lässt man nicht warten !

@coffee du bist einfach zu gut!


grüssle
blacksurf

PS: bin heute die erste Runde RR diesen Frühling gefahren und es roch überall nach gegrilltem - drum schnell gekurbelt und heim


----------



## kutas (16. April 2004)

am ende ist kutas dann ja doch noch gekommen.   

@coffee: Ich hab dort wirklich fast eine halbe stunde gesucht  . Etwa 27 min., nur leider am falschen ende der straße.

sorry, und nochmal danke für deine arbeit. Geld überweise ich dir gleich.  

gruß ich


----------



## Coffee (16. April 2004)

@ alle,

ja er ist ncoh gekommen,VIEL ZU SPÄT. Und ich musste ja wech *grummel* tztz die Jugend von heute *gg*


@ Kutas,

das nächstemal bitte pünktlich. Und vorher mal den Stadtplan ansehen und die Beschreibung gescheit lesen (hatte ich per mail geschickt).

Was ich alles gemacht habe ;-) 

Also Habe die Kralle (war viel zu hoch) runtergeklopft, dann ncoh nen Spacer oben druff (weil derschaft zu lang war) dann den Steuersatz eingestellt . Dann war da ja noch der Umwerfer. Da funktionierte nix mehr, habe ihn dann neu eingestellt. Ach ja dann ncoh die Bremse. An den Hebeln bissle geschraubt. Und dann...

... nochwas. Kutas hat gefragt was ic nu will, ich sagte er soll mir das geben was er meint *gg* er wollte mir dann 2 Euro geben für die erledigte Arbeit geben. Nett wie ich aber bin (ne echte "Mutti" eben habe ich gesagt er soll die mal stecken lassen ;-) also habs UMSONST gemacht.

Was er jetzt hier schreibt vonwegen überweisen ist absoluter quatsch und find ich fast ne frechheit ;-(


grüße coffee


----------



## Beelzebub (16. April 2004)

ja wie die chefin hat dir doch sicher ihre hausnummer gesagt.

und jetzt will ichBILDER sehen. aba zackisch


----------



## Coffee (16. April 2004)

@ Beelze,

dadurch das Kutas VIEL ZU SPÄT kam, und ich ja eigenltich zum Zeitpunkt seines ankommens hätte losfahren müssen (mein Mann und ich hatten einen wichtigen Termin) udn ich Kutas aber doch ja schnell helfen wollte, blieb keine zeit für Fotos   Wenn ich aber gewusst hätte, das der jetzt so nen Schrott verzapft, hätt ich mir die paar Minuten auch noch genommen. aber mein Mann war eh shcon grimig. Udn den wollte ich nciht verärgern.

Grüße coffee


----------



## kutas (16. April 2004)

also moment mal. Es waren 2,50. 

Außerdem da gibt es zweimal die selbe straße. Ich hab da hinten gesucht wo 34 und 36 stand. 35 ist ja ganz wo anders.

gruß ich


----------



## Coffee (16. April 2004)

@ Kutas,

willst Du wegen 50 cent jetzt  hier rumalbern? Es ging mir um Deine aussage eben. Die war " Geld überweise ich dann gleich"

Sowas sparst Du Dir in Zukunft besser. Ich habe Dir gerne geholfen. So wie ich es immer mache, auch bei anderen. Aber das dann sowas kommt find ich panne.

Übrigens, es ist shcon immer so, das die ungeraden Hausnummern gegenüer den Geraden sind. Udn wenn die Häuserzeile mit den Ungeraden Nummern viel später in der Straße beginnen, dann ist es eben so, das die nicht auf gleicher höhe liegen. Und meine straße gibt es in der Gegend nur EINMAL.

Ich will mich hier nicht streiten. Aber überleg besser das nächste mal bevor Du was schreibst. Oder les es vorher nochmal, befor Du den "abschicken" Button drückst.

coffee


----------



## kutas (16. April 2004)

es hört sich schon sehr aggressiv an wie du schreibst.

naja des mit den häusern seh ich zum ersten mal eigentlich sind die ungeraden zahlen auf der anderen häuserseit der geraden. Und genau da hab ich gesucht. Und noch auf der anderen seite der brücke etc.

ich hab extra noch  so einen smily hingehäftet.

gruß ich  

p.s. bleib cool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (16. April 2004)

@ Kutas,


jupp, weil mich sowas ärgert. Und weil ich DIR nen gefallen getan habe, gerne und umsonst. Und Du schriebst so nen Mül. Den smilie versteht man in dem Zusammenhang eben anderst.

Auf der anderen Seite der Brücke ist die Straße eine andere (anderer Name) Und gegenüber von Hausnummer 34 sind garkeine Häuser.


So und hiermit hat sich die Sache für mich erledigt. Habe mal wieder viel gelernt heute.

grüße coffee


----------



## kutas (16. April 2004)

wenn da häuser wären wäre ich schon viel früher gekommen weil ich dann weiter gefahren wäre, ABER da waren garagen    und deshalb hab ich da weitergesucht. Bis ich dann irgendwann mal eine nette alte frau gefragt hab und sie es mir gesagt hat.

jetzt hat es sich geklärt  .

Und tun uns wieder beruhigen.   

gruß ich


----------



## tooku (16. April 2004)

kutas, entschuldige dich doch einfach mal dafür, dass du geschrieben hast, du würdest ihr geld dafür überweisen, schließlich hat sies nur deswegen gemacht, um dir einen gefallen zu tun, das ist das, was sie so ärgert, deine orientierungskünste sind ein anderes thema


----------



## kutas (16. April 2004)

ich hab mich schon tausendmal entschuldigt.
Und falls dass nicht reichen sollte, dann ist es mir....  ..... scherz. Also nochmal damit alle etwas davon haben. ENTSCHULDIGUNG *schnauf*.
Jetzt noch Bussi links bussi rechts und schon sind wir alle freunde  .

gruß ich


----------



## tooku (16. April 2004)

hehe geht doch 

ach übrigens ist "ty pjerdolony chuju" polski ?


----------



## Coffee (16. April 2004)

@ Kutas,

ok hab die eine Entschuldigung nun auch gelesen und nehm sie an.


coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kutas (16. April 2004)

@coffee: exzellent jetzt kann ich heute in ruhe einschlafen.

@tooku: ja polski kannst du lesen?! 

gruß ich


----------



## Altitude (16. April 2004)

...das mich mein Instinkt wiedermal nicht getrübt hat...


----------



## Bateman (16. April 2004)

@kutas
also, eigentlich geht es mich ja nix an, aber da muss ich noch meinen Senf dazu geben...
ich bin ja erst 29, aber manchmal frage ich mich echt ob man euch jungen Leuten keinen Anstand mehr beibringt...

1. Wenn man nicht weiss, wo jemand wohnt, zu dem man aber muss, und auch nch ne feste Zeit ausgemacht hat, und auch noch den ganzen Tag Zeit hat, dann kann man wohl seinen Arsch früh gneug dort hin bewegen, um pünktlich zu sein...und wenn man dann ne viertel Stunde warten muss, weil man zu früh is dann wartet man eben...

2. Wenn man von jemandem einen Gefallen angeboten bekommt, und vor allem wenn es von ner Lady ( und das is kein Spitzname, sondern eine höfliche Bezeichnung für ein weibliches Wesen ) is, dann bringt man ne Kleinigkeit mit...ob das nu Blumen sind oder ne Schachtel Merci oder sonstwas, man kommt nicht mit leeren Händen, vor allem wenn man jemanden nicht kennt...
dann aber für eine getane Profi-Arbeit, zu der man viel zu spät kommt 2 Euro anzubieten is ne absolute Frechheit...da hätteste lieber nix gesagt...und wenn jetzt die Antwort kommt dass es aber 2,50 waren dann wäre das nur typisch für dich...

3. dann noch öffentlich rumzutun und sonstwas zu erzählen is absolut das letzte...

4. und deine halbherzige ENtschuldigung war ja wohl auch ein Witz...dann ebenfalls lieber nix mehr sagen...

denk mal da drüber nach bevor du dir denkst was will denn der Penner...

Bateman


----------



## Coffee (17. April 2004)

@ Bateman,

ich habe shcon an mir gezweiffelt ob ich zu hohe Ansprüche stelle. aber dank deines postings weis ich nun, das ich "normal" denke ;-))

Für mich war es eine lehre. Aus der ich mit sicherheit MEINE Schlüsse ziehen. Schade sowas.

coffee


----------



## Beelzebub (17. April 2004)

siehste coffee man lernt nie aus.

werde am montag unserem sunflower ihre shifter und kurbeln ans rad basteln. mit sicherheit kann ich jetzt schon sagen daß das nicht so ein kuddelmuddel wird wie bei dir.
mit bildern und kaffepäuscken.


----------



## Coffee (17. April 2004)

jupp Beelze, auch im "alter" ist man vor fehlern nicht sicher ;-(

Grüßle coffee


----------



## kutas (18. April 2004)

so ihr lustigen wesen ich hoffe ihr habt euch beruhigt.

Ja! na dann ist jut. Kommen wir zurück zum eigentlichen thema "strecken in nürnberg". Kennt jemand noch coole dirt dual fr strecken?

gruß ich  

P.S. Ganz nebenbei weiß jemand wie man ne kette die überkreuzt ist und zwei schlaufen hat wieder in die ursprungsform bekommt?

danke! tschüs!


----------



## Rootboy (18. April 2004)

kutas schrieb:
			
		

> so ihr lustigen wesen ich hoffe ihr habt euch beruhigt.
> 
> Ja! na dann ist jut. Kommen wir zurück zum eigentlichen thema "strecken in nürnberg". Kennt jemand noch coole dirt dual fr strecken?
> 
> ...



weisst du was am coolsten ist??? du schnappst dir nen Spaten und nen Rechen und baust dir selber ne coole Strecke  
und mit der Kette: lege deinen Daumen in eine der Schleifen und warte was passiert.


----------



## dubbel (19. April 2004)

kutas schrieb:
			
		

> ... Bis ich dann irgendwann mal eine nette alte frau gefragt hab und sie es mir gesagt hat.


damit ist aber nicht coffee gemeint.


----------



## kutas (19. April 2004)

@Rootboy: Ich hab ne bessere idee  . Da du dich schon anbietest, baust du mir einfach ne strecke und zu der schlaufe, da könntest du mir auch helfen. Ich will mir ja nicht die finger schmutzig machen, deshalb kannst du ja einfach deinen döddel reinstrecken und warten was passiert.   

@alle andere: Wenn ihr nix besseres zu tun habt als so n scheiß zu schreiben dann geht raus schlagt euch klaut oder macht andere lustige sachen  , aber langweilt mich net mit euren "möchte gern lustigen" kommentaren.

gruß ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bateman (19. April 2004)

oje, jetzt versucht er wieder lustig zu sein...

sag mal, kutas, meinste echt dass Du hier die Klappe aufreissen solltest ???

Beweg deinen Arsch nach draussen, geh radfahren ud finde die Strecken selber, wie alle anderen auch...

mann mann mann...und ich dachte es könnte nicht schlimmer werden...

Bateman


----------



## blacksurf (19. April 2004)

Ich dachte mal die Jugend ist erfrischen und steckt voller Ideen...
ernüchternd

 


grüssle
Blacksurf

Gibt es noch Hoffnung?


----------



## Rootboy (19. April 2004)

GELÖSCHT. Wen ich hier sowas nochmal lese. Gibts ne Verwarnung!!!!


----------



## kutas (19. April 2004)

gleiches gilt für Dich, siehe oben


----------



## Altitude (19. April 2004)

könnt Ihr mir mal verraten, was Ihr hier spielt???   

@Kutas
Hier in der IBC gibt es Regeln - also halt Dich dran!!!


Wenn Du mit den komischen Gefühlen in Deinem jungen Körper nicht zurechtkommst, mach ne Therapie und lass Deine Kommentare weg...

So, jetzt vertragt euch wieder!!


----------



## Rootboy (19. April 2004)

.......


----------



## kutas (19. April 2004)

@rootboy: Also du deinen freund beim heißgeliebten   s**  gerne schwester nennst.  

@alti: was? Hab ich hier mit der *******rei angefangen?! Nein! Also was greifst du auf einmal mich an.

gruß ich


----------



## m_addi (19. April 2004)

also ich habe mir das ganze hier mal ein wenig durchgelesen. am anfang fand ich das ja noch genüßlich, mittlerweile aber finde ich es nur noch traurig.

abschließend möchte ich noch empfehlen mit dem kutas ein wenig nachsichtig zu sein bzw. sich gar nicht mehr um ihn zu kümmern. da er anscheinend aufgrund seines nicht sonderlich stark ausgeprägtem iq, meiner meinung nach gar nicht fähig ist die fehler in seinem handeln/schreiben zu erkennen.

das was er in diesem thread bis jetzt von sich gegeben hat, läßt keinen anderen schluß zu. unter diesen umständen ist jeglicher versuch ihn auf den rechten weg zu bringen oder ihm was beizubringen, vergebene liebesmüh. solche menschen nennt man wohl "lern-resistent".

mfg,
m_addi


----------



## Coffee (20. April 2004)

Hallo Ihr,

Also es gibt hier 2 Möglichkeiten.

a) Ihr reisst Euch nun mal am Riemen und hört auf Euch gegenseitig solche Sachen/Ausdrücke an den kopf zu werfen

b) ich schließe diesen Thread sofort


Überlegt euch das.

Grüße coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ralfbausa (20. April 2004)

@coffee

Hoppla, ist ja jemand heute mit den falschen Fuss zuerst aufgestanden.   

Dabei ist doch heute so ein schönes Wetter.     

Doch bestimmt auch in Grosschwarzele, oder?



			
				Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ihr,
> 
> Also es gibt hier 2 Möglichkeiten.
> a) Ihr reisst Euch nun mal am Riemen und hört auf Euch gegenseitig solche Sachen/Ausdrücke an den kopf zu werfen
> ...


----------



## Coffee (20. April 2004)

@ Ralf B,


nee, habe super Laune. Aber wenn Du gelesen hättest, was die beiden hier abgelassen haben würdest auch Du mir recht geben ;-)

Also und hier in Nürnberg, scheint die Sonne ;-))



Grüße coffee


----------



## Ralfbausa (20. April 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> @ Ralf
> Also und hier in Nürnberg, scheint die Sonne ;-))
> Grüße coffee



Ich weisssss, arbeite doch im Nürberger Norden mit freien Blick auf den Wald....   

Schön das im Süden auch die Sonne scheint. 

Ralf


----------



## Tom:-) (21. April 2004)

muhahahaha,

ich schmeiß' mich weg!
freunde der seichten unterhaltung, hier geht die party richtig los:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=111020&highlight=kutas


----------



## Coffee (21. April 2004)

@ Tom,

hatte ich noch nicht gesehen. Ist ja unglaublich. Ich glaube der Junge Mannbraucht mal ne Forumspause.


coffee


----------



## Beelzebub (21. April 2004)

schön mal wieder was von Tom zu lesen. soso der herr treibt sich im DDD forum rum  

also wenn der kleine nochmal hier mit diversen fragen kommt bin ich taub oder so. dem is ja gar nich mehr zu helfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oBATMANo (21. April 2004)

Aua  

Ich sitz im Moment mit angeknackten Rippen zu Haus und versuch mir grad beim Lachen die Rippen "festzuhalten".

Des wars aber wert    

Können aber auch widerspenstig sein Ketten.

Learning bei doing   
Des wird schon Kutas,
nur ned heut


----------



## kutas (21. April 2004)

macht euch nur lustig ihr wesen der nacht.

Ich bin wieder cool  . Solang bis mich wieder jemand blöd anmacht, versteht sich.  

p.s. @coffee: nochmals danke. Des mit dem steuersatz und dem umwerfer hast echt ULTRA hinbekommen. Danke   

gruß ich


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (23. April 2004)

@ coffee

Liest sich ganz unterhaltsam, dieser Thread, aber bei Post #152 hättest Du  ihn ruhig schliessen können, da kommt nix mehr.


----------

